# What Kind of Toothbrush?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've started trying to brush Willow's teeth. I'm using the same type of toothbrush that I used to use on my corgi. It slips onto your index finger and has soft rubber bristles. It was easy with my corgi as her mouth was bigger and she had a longer snout. I'm finding it difficult to get my finger into Willow's smaller mouth to get to the back teeth. She's not crazy about it so she is not being very helpful. Is this the type of toothbrush you use?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I've started trying to brush Willow's teeth. I'm using the same type of toothbrush that I used to use on my corgi. It slips onto your index finger and has soft rubber bristles. It was easy with my corgi as her mouth was bigger and she had a longer snout. I'm finding it difficult to get my finger into Willow's smaller mouth to get to the back teeth. She's not crazy about it so she is not being very helpful. Is this the type of toothbrush you use?


I use regular tooth brushes made for small children, with the softest bristle available.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I use the Nylabone Oral Care Finger Brush with good results. Everything I've read said says all you can reasonably expect to get to is the front of the teeth and that the enzyme action of the toothpaste should address the back of the teeth. I use Nutri-Vet Enzymatic Chicken Flavored Canine Toothpaste.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

At six pounds, Molly has a very small mouth. Sometimes it is easier for me to put the toothpaste on a piece of gauze over my finger to get to her back teeth.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I use an electric Oral B round brush on Scout. He loves having his teeth brushed. Truffles goes crazy if I try to use an electric brush on her. She gets brushed with a child toothbrush. I have always used CET vanilla toothpaste which they both like. Unfortunately it looks like it is backordered until spring for some reason. I just bought the last poultry and malt flavors at the vet. I have a tube of Enzadent, but I really like the CET better.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the tips. I can't imagine using an electric toothbrush on a dog! I would think they would freak. And Gary, thank you for the comment on the back teeth. I was always under the impression that one should brush those too. Heather, thank you for the toothpaste brand information. I'll look at those too. Karen, thanks for the idea of child's toothbrush. I'll look at those too.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have found the best way to brush their teeth is to sit on the floor with them in front of me. Truffles will flip her head side to side on the floor. Then I am able to pull her lip back and up which exposes all her back teeth and above. The electric brush is the best, but unfortunately I got a Sonicare brush for Truffles and the vibration and sound frightened her. They both are great about having their teeth brushed. Scout will run upstairs when I say let's brush are teeth! They both loved the vanilla mint toothpaste so I hope it is available again soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thank you all for the tips. I can't imagine using an electric toothbrush on a dog! I would think they would freak. And Gary, thank you for the comment on the back teeth. I was always under the impression that one should brush those too. Heather, thank you for the toothpaste brand information. I'll look at those too. Karen, thanks for the idea of child's toothbrush. I'll look at those too.


You absolutely have to get their back teeth! I think what Gary was referring to is the INSIDE of the teeth. Few dogs will allow you to get that area, and the enzymatic tooth paste combined with tongue action keeps that side pretty clean.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

krandall said:


> You absolutely have to get their back teeth! I think what Gary was referring to is the INSIDE of the teeth. Few dogs will allow you to get that area, and the enzymatic tooth paste combined with tongue action keeps that side pretty clean.


Correct. I was referring to the _back surfaces_ of their teeth, the inside as it were. Some dogs tolerate that, others not so much.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification on the back teeth and backside of teeth.


----------

